# Buffalo Fancy Pigeon Club Show 2013



## Guest (Oct 29, 2013)

.........................


----------



## hthomas (Aug 7, 2013)

i assume it would be a good place to make contacts, but are people bringing/permitted to sell birds there??

im only a little over an hour away and have been looking for fellow pigeon people for quite awhile.

do you know if anyone is bringing any Old German Owls?? thought i had a line on some yesterday but after a long drive- no owls


----------



## hthomas (Aug 7, 2013)

yeah id have to switch a day at work to get a Saturday off but think im gonna try and work it out so i can go and check it out, and hopefully meet some people


----------



## hthomas (Aug 7, 2013)

if anyone on here is coming to this with fantails and/or owls please contact me im interested in getting a few birds that day.


----------

